# White Film After Water Changes



## John Hutch (May 14, 2010)

I have a question and seeking a solution to explain what is happening in my 28 gallon bowfront tank. 

First know I have done the internet search and even asked this question on another forum I frequent from time to time. And to no avail.

Well Here is what is in the tank first:

3 Amazon Sword Plants
2 Anubias Nana Plants
1 piece of decor
Gravel for substrate
Whisperer 30 HOB Filter ( Inside Filter is Fluval Ceramic Rings, Fluval Carbon Packette and Sponge Media)
1 - 150 watt Heater
Fish:

5 Cories
5 Black Neons 
5 Guppies
2 Ottocats
5 Ramshorn Snails

This tank has been running for over a year now and I do a water change, gravel vac and clean the filter every 10 days like clockwork. I let the media sit in old aquarium water for about 20 minutes or so while I do the maintenance. I do about 40% water changes each time and use dechlorinator in the new water. I add 2 capfuls of API Leaf Zone after each water change. Water Parameters are all fine.

Here is what is going on. Over the last 2 months (7 Maintenance Cycles) I have been getting cloudy water and a light white milky film in the tank as on everything the next day after a water change tank maintenance. The Fish all act normal and within 36 hours later it all disappears. I just dont get what is happening every single time i do a tank maintenance. My other 3 tanks dont do this. 

Hope someone can help
John


----------



## StaleyDaBear (Apr 15, 2010)

what kind of lighting? co2? sounds like the beginning of an algae bloom to me, but cant be sure as I don't have your lighting and co2 specs. However, contradictly, the slow growing plants most likely will not take up nutrients fast enough to ward of an algae bloom like this. Have you done water tests on your tap?


----------



## tunerz (Sep 21, 2009)

I had the same problem. People said it was from oily hand/arm. But I washed my hands before going in and it still didn't help. So I did more research and found it it was my hard tap water AND my co2. 

I solved it by getting a PUR water filter for my tap water and getting a skimmer. I run the skimmer at night for couple of hours. Now no more oily film on the surface.

$8 skimmer from DR.Foster
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=12703


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

tunerz said:


> I had the same problem. People said it was from oily hand/arm. But I washed my hands before going in and it still didn't help. So I did more research and found it it was my hard tap water AND my co2.
> 
> I solved it by getting a PUR water filter for my tap water and getting a skimmer. I run the skimmer at night for couple of hours. Now no more oily film on the surface.
> 
> ...


 
I've been getting this oily fil too... I wonder if we have the same water... you have BWL? I thought maybe it was just something from the organics of the plants... I have a few plants that have been losing leaves.. thought maybe some of the oils were coming out of the plants.... only started happening when I put a c02 tank on the tank.

I'll have to try your skimmer fix... I will say it is quite stinky too... if I stick my arm in the tank, my arm stinks like fish, even after washing. Eww...


----------



## tunerz (Sep 21, 2009)

Yea, I think it's the water + co2. I do have BWL also, considering I live less then 10 min away from you. 

Try the skimmer, you can see it sucking all the oil film. I didn't want to hook it up to my canister so I got another HOB filter and hooked up to it. I just run it couple of hours at night. It takes about 10-15 min to remove all the oil film.


----------



## 4f1hmi (Apr 22, 2009)

Did you guys check your inhabitants? That happened to me before and I had one dead fish or otto if I remember it right hiding somewhere in my tank.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

My only inhabitants are very small (like 1/4" and smaller) crystal shrimp... 

Thinking of trying that skimmer though tunerz... I have an AC30 I could hook it on... thanks!


----------



## DBL TAP (Apr 27, 2008)

Try this: Wait a day *after* your water change to replace your filter. Cloudiness is usually a sign of free floating bacteria bloom.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

I had this...it looked like the last picture....turns out its called eisenbacteria. I kept trying to skim it off the surface, but finally just let it go...a few weeks and water changes later it is very faintly there, if there at all.

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a=N&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&tbs=isch:1


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

g33tar - wow good post. I have eisenbacteria too. Never knew it till now. Does that mean I have great iron levels? Or too high fe levels?


----------



## stevieo (Mar 16, 2010)

i too get that eisenbacteria thing. i don't want to disturb my surface too much because i got pressurized co2 coming soon. but is it because i feed my fish too much and too much protein builds up? i have no clue.


----------

